# Grocery Stores on Kauai's North Shore



## california-bighorn (Aug 20, 2012)

Are there any good size grocery stores in Princeville?  We usually shop at Safeway in Kapaa when we stay at Kauai Beach Villas and we may be able to stop and buy some things on our way, but we will be at the North Shore for a week and will probably need to buy some additional things.


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 21, 2012)

There is only one big grocery store in Princeville, and prices seem to run higher here than the other parts of the island. We shop before heading to the north shore, usually at Safeway in Kapaa.  We only buy perishable items in Princeville, such as  milk and bread.  But if you shop there be sure to ask for discount card, as it makes a big difference.


----------



## linsj (Aug 21, 2012)

FYI: It's Foodland.


----------



## Fisch (Aug 21, 2012)

The Princeville Foodland has some killer food at the Deli.  The pre-cooked full Huli Huli Chicken, excellent to grab and make chicken sandwiches when you get to settled in.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 21, 2012)

They don't have a Costco? Super Walmart? or Sam's Club? The Big Island has a Costco and we shop there all the time.


----------



## BevL (Aug 21, 2012)

The thread is about grocery stores on the north shore.  There is a costco and a Walmart, smallish, in Lihue.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2012)

lprstn said:


> They don't have a Costco? Super Walmart? or Sam's Club? The Big Island has a Costco and we shop there all the time.



Over an hour away from Princeville.


----------



## ouaifer (Aug 21, 2012)

_Foodland, which is the largest, is in Princeville and carries everything you might need....and, yes, an excellent deli with box lunches, as well...have almost anything made up for you.  They also carry fresh fish directly caught off Hanalei...fishermen bring it right into the store...just ask.  They also carry Kaua'i fresh shrimp (sometimes).  It might appear more expensive than other stores in Kapa'a...but, it really is not.  Everyone has sales at different times on different items...it all works out.  Stop at the service desk and get a shoppers' card (Maikai card) for bargains and DVD rentals.

Big Save is in Hanalei...not the greatest, but certainly does the job.
There is an over the counter fresh fish market at Hanalei Dolphin in the back in Hanalei.

All the gas stations have foods for purchase.

Try to buy your fresh veggies and fruits in season at the Farmers' Markets.   2pm (sharp) at Waipa, north of Hanalei, mauka side on Tuesdays.  Others in Kilauea._


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 21, 2012)

I gripped about the prices at Foodland and several years ago comparison shopped at Safeway.

Bottom line difference was insignificant.  

I don't like the crowded isles at Foodland.  You get dirty looks if you stop to peruse an item because often then is no way for others to get around you cause they have displays in the middle of the isle.  They need to make some of the isles one way or install stop and go lights.   :hysterical: 

Six of one, half a dozen of the other in my less than humble opinion.


Sterling


----------

